# Tankmates for zebra danios?



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Im going to the pet store this week but I want to know what kind of fish would be compatible with zebra danios. I only have on zebra right now since the other died mysteriously yesterday. Poor little guy. 

But anyway, the one zebra I have left wont be alone for long. Along with zebras though, what other fish could be housed with them?


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Really any peaceful fish would go well with them. Don't get anything that will be stressed out by their constant movement. Really any peaceful schooling fish is an option, depending on your tank size. 

If not kept in a proper school though, zebra danios can get nippy. You should have at least 6-7 of them.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

givemethatfish said:


> Really any peaceful fish would go well with them. Don't get anything that will be stressed out by their constant movement. Really any peaceful schooling fish is an option, depending on your tank size.
> 
> If not kept in a proper school though, zebra danios can get nippy. You should have at least 6-7 of them.


Dont worry, I plan on getting a nice school of danios this week.

Ive heard cories will be a good match. Is that true?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

What size tank is it? 

And I imagine corydoras would be an okay match considering they occupy different levels of the tank. I imagine if kept in an appropriately sized school, the zebra danios would be more interesting in bothering each other than the corydoras. I think their temperature requirements and pH requirements would also be compatible.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

10g tank, Topfin
Constantly kept between 75-80F

I imagined about 5 zebras and about 4 corys, depends on the size of the corys. I went to my local pet store yesterday and the smallest one they have are Julii corys. I havent pygmy corys in any Petsmart or Petco either.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm not sure whether you can go bigger, but 10 gallons is really too small to provide zebra danios with the space they need to swim. Even though they are not a tremendously large fish, they are incredibly active swimmers, and most sites recommend a minimum of 3ft for that reason. 

Perhaps it might be best to just try and re-home the single danio. A 10 gallon is going to be much too cramped for a group of them.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

I cant really go bigger, no other tanks available. Unless tanks are on sale, I cant go bigger. I was going by the 1 inch per gallon rule.


----------



## LittleAzul (Dec 7, 2013)

Scratch that, I only have a tiny 1 gallon available. But even so Im not so sure.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I agree, a 10 gallon isn't really big enough for a school of them. I wouldn't personally put them in any tank smaller than 30 inches long or so. They're extremely active, especially when they're young. Although you could physically fit a small school in a 10 gallon, and the tank could support them, they really wouldn't have enough physical space. 

If you manage to get your hands on a bigger tank, I suggest platies. They're active, colorful, and peaceful. Unless you want babies, though (since they're livebearers), I suggest that you get all males. You could easily fit 6 in a 20 gallon, plus 6-8 danios, with space left over.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Ooh yeah I agree. 10g is not going to be very happy for zebra danios. You could do guppies!


----------

